# Kindle App on IPad



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow. By accident I found that I can change the icon sizes by doing pinch to zoom. All this time & I just figured it out. Lol. 

Any other features like this I should know about?


----------



## toadhall (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow! Didn't know that either! I wish there was something like that to adjust brightness though.

...or is there?


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes within the book there is a brightness setting.  Click in the the center of a book to bring up the menu, click the Aa button & you can change the brightness. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## toadhall (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh I knew that. What I meant was I wish there was a shortcut motion for me to adjust the brightness without having to dig through the menu. I like how Stanza does it by allowing you to swipe down on the page to lower the brightness.

It would be great if I could pinch to adjust brightness instead of icon size, for example.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

toadhall said:


> Oh I knew that. What I meant was I wish there was a shortcut motion for me to adjust the brightness without having to dig through the menu. I like how Stanza does it by allowing you to swipe down on the page to lower the brightness.
> 
> It would be great if I could pinch to adjust brightness instead of icon size, for example.


Oh. I gotcha


----------

